# Pool Filter



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

I read an article about someone using a kids pool filter in an aquarium. Anyone ever heard of something like this? If so what about filter media? He said he used pool filters but what about carbon? and Bio media? I was thinking about setting up a salt water tank would one of these filters work in a 30 or 49 gal set up?


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe he or you misunderstood and he just meant he uses pool filter sand? 
Even if you could, I'm not sure why you would use that instead of a canister filter meant for an aquarium? It's not like pool filters are cheap. Also I randomly looked at a sand pool filter and it takes 55lb of sand. It must be enormous! I can't understand why there would be any advantage or point.

You posted this in Freshwater DIY, you might have better luck with your question if you scroll up to Saltwater section, there is a forum for Saltwater DIY


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Actually, to answer one of your questions, I cannot see any situation where you would want a 2000+ GPH filter hooked up to a 40g tank, unless you're trying to create an impressive vortex of insanity. I think you are on the wrong path even thinking about this pool filter thing. Come back to the land of aquaria


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's a thread somewhere with people talking about pool filters

Pool filter for aquarium? - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community

It seems like even a filter for a kiddie pool is pushing at least 1600+ GPH. Something like that is way above and beyond the power you could use for a small tank. Vortex of doom!


----------

